
Americans have saved so little for retirement they expect to work into their 80s - ck2
http://money.cnn.com/2013/10/23/retirement/middle-class-retirement/
======
ck2
The sad part is they really think they are going to be able to find/maintain
employment after 50-60 years old.

Unless you are self-employed or working as a Walmart greeter, you aren't going
to find too many positions maintained for 70-80 year olds.

------
byoung2
Americans should consider retiring abroad. It is possible to find a country
like the Philippines or Thailand where you can live comfortably on a $1200
social security check.

~~~
ck2
There is actually a trend to retire into certain parts of Mexico for those who
need living assistance because of "cheap labor".

I remember reading about a city built around this concept.

~~~
byoung2
That's true in many places. In the Philippines, you can hire a live in maid
for $50/mo. Same with drivers, cooks, and caregivers. You could probably hire
a full time nurse for less than $200/mo.

